# mirraco 20forty



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone have input on this? i can get one for cheap and i'm lookin for input and a link to geometry. Specs seem solid, full chromoly frame/fork and everything else seems fine.

only concern is bb height. can't get numbers for the mirra, but visually, the sunday 24" seems to have a much higher bb.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

If it is a new one I think they are hi-ten steel. There is a post on cruiserrevolution.com about it.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked on the site and all there was on the mirraco was one post. a guy got one and switched the frame over to a sunday. also saw the specialized 24. said it manualed good and the bb looks nice and high.

also friends with some people at the lbs that sells specialized


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually just built up a Mirarco 20-Forty for the girlfriend, its a 2010 Full Chromoly. frame weighed 6lbs though :/ The build is "meh" spec, but I have 200 bucks in the entire thing.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry it was the Subrosa that went hi-ten


----------



## ibecruising (Feb 3, 2011)

Cptn. Sense Of Direction said:


> I looked on the site and all there was on the mirraco was one post. a guy got one and switched the frame over to a sunday. also saw the specialized 24. said it manualed good and the bb looks nice and high.
> 
> also friends with some people at the lbs that sells specialized


Check this link:

http://cruiserrevolution.com/2010/08/06/mirraco-20forty-gets-a-new-look/


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

What are the numbers for that Mirraco frame?

So far, out of all the 24's out there, I'm liking the Liquid the best. Short back end, longer front.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

pnj said:


> What are the numbers for that Mirraco frame?
> 
> So far, out of all the 24's out there, I'm liking the Liquid the best. Short back end, longer front.


 if you can afford it, go liquid, they are amazing!

I dont know the geo numbers at all, i know it weighed like 6lbs though


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

ibecruising said:


> Check this link:
> 
> http://cruiserrevolution.com/2010/08/06/mirraco-20forty-gets-a-new-look/


thanks.

still haven't found solid geo numbers though. used photoshop and the bb seems to be below the wheel axle. the speciaized is set at 13. the sunday would be even better at 13.75 but the full chromoly one is around $800 so i'd have to take some more time to save my pennies.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

i think i'm gonna wait anyway to see what the s&m cruiser ends up being like


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd look into Liquid Bikes:

http://www.liquid-bikes.com/
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230273
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217705
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227386


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

that's a very nice looking bike with solid geo, specially like the long tt compared to most others being 6'3". the price is very appealing too.


----------

